# Career daytrader thread



## Liber Pater (Aug 5, 2020)

Are there any Kiwis out there who make 50% or more or their income from day-trading/primarily short-term capital gains?
I am curious to know what your portfolio looks like and what types of assets you trade, and (if you don't mind me asking) how much monthly income you bring in through trading (on average).

Even if you don't quite reach the "50% or more" threshold, but still trade regularly as a type of "second job," your contributions would also be appreciated.


----------



## Ningen (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Aug 6, 2020)

The first step is admitting you have a problem.



			http://www.gamblersanonymous.org/ga/


----------



## Homo neanderthalensis (Aug 6, 2020)

✡✡✡✡


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Aug 6, 2020)

I made an average of over $8k every day last month, over $30k on the best day. the economic instability caused by retards panicking over a chinese flu makes this the best time ever to daytrade


----------



## children of bodom (Aug 6, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> I made an average of over $8k every day last month, over $30k on the best day. the economic instability caused by retards panicking over a chinese flu makes this the best time ever to daytrade


we all know you are a basement dwelling NEET with no funds

we all are


----------



## thejackal (Aug 6, 2020)

Well first you need a cash account over 25K.  Then you need to spend 10 or more hours a day trading and doing DD.  It's def not something most people can do.  You go to bed, sleep and wake up with one thing on your mind.  If you want to go to lunch and forget out shit you have to set a bunch of stops and take profit orders.  It's not easy.

I've spent hundred of hours on it the last few months just doing it as a hobby and the amount of knowledge and commitment it would take to do full time boggles my mind.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Aug 6, 2020)

Daytrading as a career is going to require a ton of money to start with. Even if you average a 1% profit a day (which is going to be really hard to do long-term), that is only $100 per $10000 invested. 

Most daytraders end up losing out to the market as a whole. You won't beat the big banks


----------



## knobslobbin (Aug 6, 2020)

Day trading is for people with more money than sense. If you want to enjoy losing money at least have the decency to do it in a casino.


----------



## Stoneheart (Aug 6, 2020)

Hell no, im not insane and gamble... i bet on sport every weekend(well not right now with all the corona going on). Its very easy and i watch the games anyway...
shout out to the idiot website that always undervalues Bayern...


----------



## TwinkLover6969 (Aug 6, 2020)

No, I have a cocaine addiction instead.


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Aug 6, 2020)

Works until it doesn’t.

honestly Selling premium is probably the way to go

but whatever just swing trade SPY


----------



## Ningen (Aug 7, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> I made an average of over $8k every day last month, over $30k on the best day. the economic instability caused by retards panicking over a chinese flu makes this the best time ever to daytrade


How much are those monopoly bucks in real money though?


reptile baht spaniard rid said:


> honestly Selling premium is probably the way to go


I'd rather stay F2P to be quite honest.


----------

